# Shrimp art?



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You're up Mordalphus.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, the guy who has an SS double Hinomaru CRS on a crown. lol. Wouldn't be surprised if he had shrimp tats.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

*rips up artwork*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I just noticed...Why does all your shrimp art have balloon heads?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry, but no one can out compete Liam on shrimp artwork. His is just too beautiful to even try and go up against.


Hmmm, shrimp tattoo. Thanks for the idea. lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I just noticed...Why does all your shrimp art have balloon heads?


abstract self-portrait


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a female cbs, notice the convex belly and antennae that are not longer than the body


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*shivers* that's scary looking. Belongs on a ransom note.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

View attachment 33112


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

cmon guys! I'm drawing circles around you all! Let's see that shrimp art!


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

lol great pics


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

:hihi: Liam for the win


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh I gotta try this. I have tried drawing shrimp in the past. It hasn't worked out so well, for some reason I'm terrible at their body shape... 

I must persevere. I'll be back in an hour.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

tick tock tick tock tick tock....


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Just made this piece of art work.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

She's missing a few legs cause I used a fish net to transport her.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Just made this piece of art work.



Woah....is that a new shrimp? BKK X Blue Tigers?:hihi:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

-edit-

withdrawn, working on a new one now.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, we got quite some artwork. Shrimp seems to be on top, lets see who can beat that. Keep posting!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

My vote is for Liam. That pic of the male and female just can't be beat!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol i just created some kind of shrimp.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got some good ones as well, but how do you insert a pic from my pictures?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

msnikkistar said:


> Sorry, but no one can out compete Liam on shrimp artwork. His is just too beautiful to even try and go up against.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, shrimp tattoo. Thanks for the idea. lol


I'm considering shrimp tats too. I think a trio of one BKK, one blue panda, and a mosura would look nice on me! But a photo realistic tattoo might cost quite a bit.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Just make sure to take into consideration that we wrinkle as we get old. Make sure the shrimp tat don't end up looking like a cucuracha as you get older. 



~


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Good point, but when when I get to the age when I'm wrinkled, I doubt I'll care how I look. lol.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

you guys have too much time on your hands....


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone else? 

Question: I keep trying to insert an image attachment, but it doesn't show up. Solution please?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

click here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.html

Upload picture, copy the "image url", then return to this page, go to the quick reply box at the bottom of the page, click the yellow icon with mountains in the toolbar above (insert picture), paste the "image url", and click "post quick reply"


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! 

Like 'em?:


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

a life-sized shrimp tattoo on the side of someone's finger would be the bee's knees


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Photography is art, right? 
Here are a couple of views of a 3mm red cherry shrimplet.

















This is at 15x magnification in an B&L Stereozoom dissecting microscope taken with a modified webcam. The shrimp is in an overturned bottle cap if you're looking for scale in the picture. It's about 1 week old. And yes, that is baby shrimp poop in the middle of the cap...

I'm working on a good (and highly affordable) way to photograph shrimp through my microscopes (though the compound scope would only be useful for very small larvae.) My old setup just isn't cutting it anymore. Once I can capture better quality images (these are pale shadows of the actual view) I'm going to start an invert microscopy thread.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

OOO! My turn! My turn!

These are of a CBS at 200x through a bausch and lomb microscope.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

haha wow


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a half completed shrimp I started, it's getting to late to complete it. :icon_frow


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

DetMich said:


> Here's a half completed shrimp I started, it's getting to late to complete it. :icon_frow


Very nice!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yah, that's one sexy shrimp


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> OOO! My turn! My turn!


Very nice.  I'm hoping to catch my next fatality before it decays too much and have a go at it with a compound microscope. Dark field gives such a nice depth to microscopy.


----------



## PetPro (Jul 3, 2011)

LMAO-this thread is too funny. You guys crack me up!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

As the resident professional artist, I have, of course, been plotting to do a photorealistic shreeeemp painting one of these days. Eventually. Like maybe in a few months. Just haven't found a photo reference that I like enough to use yet. Anyone have a really artsy shrimp closeup that would look good as a painting?

In the meantime, I present some cartoon scribbling I created as a result of this crazy old thread:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, finito. 











Went with something easier this time, a BKK. Blue bolt is beyond me, haha

edit: Wow, a lot of these are really good! And a lot more anatomically correct than mine...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

what's that in the shrimp's hands?...looks like he's about to kill the snail...lol


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> what's that in the shrimp's hands?...looks like he's about to kill the snail...lol


I believe that is a shrimp using nunchucks and wearing a black face mask.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work shrimpo!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Got an awesome idea! Shrimp decals and stickers for cars! I'm going to the sign and sticker shop and seeing if they can make some once I make some good computer illustrated ones.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I believe it's a ninja shrimp nunchucking a ramshorn. Sweet.


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it just me or does A.M. Aquatics bottom shrimp looks like its smoking waky tobacky?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, let's take a closeup of that shrimp, shall we:


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)




----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Got an awesome idea! Shrimp decals and stickers for cars! I'm going to the sign and sticker shop and seeing if they can make some once I make some good computer illustrated ones.


I think about this all the time as well as shrimp tattoos. I would love to have a trail of shrimp painted down my car or a shrimp bumper sticker.

sevenyearnight's shrimp wins my vote so far.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

His name is Beaufort. His hobbies include Snagglepus impersonations and ball room dancing.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Several hours and a 6pack later, I believe it is done. :biggrin:


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice shrimp, DetMich!

This is Blue.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

DetMich said:


> Several hours and a 6pack later, I believe it is done. :biggrin:


Best one so far! What program did you use to create that? I, and I'm sure others just used paint. lol.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Per ShrimpNmoss's request...










My logo work for my line








logo work for a defunked group








DK's rolf


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Best one so far! What program did you use to create that? I, and I'm sure others just used paint. lol.


GIMP
--------------------------------------------------------

Those are looking HOTT Nikki! :thumbsup:


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

And what program did YOU use Nikki? Corel painter? Those are amazing! You should make some stickers and decals for sale. I'd buy them!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

latest work on paint:










A berried crs on driftwood planted with moss. Like it?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I followed the same general shape as Liam's on the first page, that's why it looks a little similar.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikki, Detmich,

Do you use a tablet? I really want a bamboo tablet, I'm a pencil/paper artist and hate having to use a mouse to draw my lines. :/

Also, Nikki, did you use photoshop? The shading looks really good and it seemed like the photoshop burn shading style. 

Those are amazing drawings! :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :icon_mrgr :thumbsup:

I'm really diggin' this thread.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo, have you ever heard of Corel painter? It's a very top notch computer illustration program which allows you to do things not many other programs would. Professional artists use it, and all the media you use reacts as if it were the real thing. For example, if I pressed down harder on the tablet while using a colored pencil, it would be darker on the screen. You don't HAVE to use a tablet, but it makes things a lot easier. I got to use it back in a computer illustration demo. I'd highly recommend it if you want a good computer illustration program.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo,

For all the lines (mainly the outline) I used the Paths Tool in GIMP. Since I can't draw to save my life using a mouse, Paths are amazing. 

I created nodes at key part of the outline where there needed to be curves,points,ect. Then what you can do is drag the straight lines to form fluid curves to your liking. Then just finish it off with a Stroke Path. 

That is atleast how I figured out an easy way to create near perfect lines. 


-By the way, I have never actually created a drawing before this. :biggrin: I think I need to explore other utilities available.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Do you use a tablet? I really want a bamboo tablet, I'm a pencil/paper artist and hate having to use a mouse to draw my lines. :/


One of the graphics artists at work just uses paper+pencil/pen and a cheap scanner. We offered to buy him a tablet, but he prefers this route. He does it all by hand, then scans it into photoshop, tweaks the contrast a bit, and then pulls it up in Illustrator and uses the LiveTrace function to turn it into Vector art.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with RandomMan - I am a graphic designer and I only use my tablet for retouching photos. I prefer to do a hand drawing and scan it, then sketch over it etc. 

It's not the tools that make the artist, rather the artist that makes the tools. Don't get caught up on software and devices.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a tablet, it is just in one of the boxes I have still yet to unpack in the garage since I moved last year 

I used photoshop for all of my "drawings" and my mouse to do the linework lol. For my professional logos, I do go the route of drawing on paper and then scanning and cleaning up in photoshop and what not as well. However, it is not impossible to by pass that as well when and if need be.

Illustrator is personally one of my favorite programs for the LiveTrace function. Then again, I am use to making print quality work versus web quality. That thing makes stuff print so crisp.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a lot better with pencil and paper too. My scanner is broken, so I can't really share my actual works right now.....but can you scan stuff with a fax machine? I always thought it was possible (but only in black and white), but have never tried it. 

Last time I tried computer illustration I sucked at it, but hopefully I can get another chance to improve on it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Poor man's scanner = digital camera


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a simple vinyl mock up I did in Illustrator. Let me know via PM (include your email address) if you want the AI file to use or the file for the vinyl shop.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Ok first all very cool drawings! But im still stuck on the sandwich from the first page. I'm hungry!


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

omg, you brought me veggies?!?! * u *


Or, I guess a sandwich. 
Man I'm hungry.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Let's see some more!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

DetMich said:


> Senior Shrimpo,
> 
> For all the lines (mainly the outline) I used the Paths Tool in GIMP. Since I can't draw to save my life using a mouse, Paths are amazing.
> 
> ...


Paths is pretty great, right?? I haven't used it in a while (or Gimp) but it's very good looking.



DetMich said:


> -By the way, I have never actually created a drawing before this. :biggrin: I think I need to explore other utilities available.


Whaaaaaaaaat. 




msnikkistar said:


> I have a tablet, it is just in one of the boxes I have still yet to unpack in the garage since I moved last year
> 
> I used photoshop for all of my "drawings" and my mouse to do the linework lol. For my professional logos, I do go the route of drawing on paper and then scanning and cleaning up in photoshop and what not as well. However, it is not impossible to by pass that as well when and if need be.
> 
> Illustrator is personally one of my favorite programs for the LiveTrace function. Then again, I am use to making print quality work versus web quality. That thing makes stuff print so crisp.


I knew it was photoshop  Never used Illustrator, it sounds pretty nice though.

This is getting me inspired. I have some pencils and paper in a box in my closet, I'm gonna draw something tomorrow and get it scanned in.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Forget computer apps! Free draw ftw


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Forget computer apps! Free draw ftw


Can I free draw on the computer? (You have no idea how much paper I save this way.)

I do have a VIOLENT hatred of paths. (Apparently, this is only me. Drawing should be like, you know, drawing.) When I vector, I also free draw. D:
(obviously, I don't draw shrimp like.... ever.)




And heh, I live in the same place as you.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> latest work on paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. The moss just looks so natural, as if there is a current flowing through it.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> This is getting me inspired. I have some pencils and paper in a box in my closet, I'm gonna draw something tomorrow and get it scanned in.


That's what the first one that I posted of the CRS was; sketched in pencil, then markers, then pen for outlines. All done on the back of a notepad sheet.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

thought i'd put in my 2 cents...JEFF721, i'm also a graphic designer/illustrator...student that is. yay designers!

this drawing will now be the first of many! and it was one of my first sketches when doing dk's logo stuff....umm, yeah.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

nice work spyke! Let's see some more!


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Spyke; I like it! 
Stay in that sketchbook, it will always serve you well even after you're sitting in front of a computer 9+ hours a day. I really like the thumbnail sketch of the wacky shrimp next to the "D", more long these lines please.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

ok...now you guys got me going...i have some more from the dk logo thingy...but i'll just do some more. i thought about doing something crazy like a 4'x1.5' painting of cbs or crs crazing on a chunk of algae, which would also be graffiti...maybe this thread is the last bit of motivation i needed to get started on that.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

*grazing...not crazing...however, it is almost the same thing.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice, spyke!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh gosh... how many legs do shrimp have??! I always thought it was 6 and two pincers, but then I googled it and I got 10, so I started drawing 10... but it doesn't look right.

Observing my shrimp was hard, cuz I'm blind as a bat. But then one of my blue bolts landed on the front glass and stayed there so I could see his 6 legs and two pincers... I was right. I gave him a thumps up and said "thanks buddy", then continued drawing. [strike] Oh gosh I'm talking to shrimp this is what lack of sleep does to me[/strike]

I'm pretty at shrimp anatomy... haha


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Oh gosh... how many legs do shrimp have??! I always thought it was 6 and two pincers, but then I googled it and I got 10, so I started drawing 10... but it doesn't look right.
> 
> Observing my shrimp was hard, cuz I'm blind as a bat. But then one of my blue bolts landed on the front glass and stayed there so I could see his 6 legs and two pincers... I was right. I gave him a thumps up and said "thanks buddy", then continued drawing. [strike] Oh gosh I'm talking to shrimp this is what lack of sleep does to me[/strike]
> 
> I'm pretty at shrimp anatomy... haha


On mine I just 4 "main" legs and 4 claw like legs almost under the rostrum. It looks pretty shrimp like. 

What kind of shrimp are you working on?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

CRS, woo!

I couldn't color it because I scanned it to black and white (?). I am so technologically unadvanced.


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr. Shrimpo, if you have photoshop, change the layer to multiply, it should be near the opacity percentage metre. It makes all the white all... transpaerent like.) If you use something like open canvas, it makes EVERYTHING on multiply naturally (at least 1.0 does) and just put a layer beneath and colour.


As for the tablet, the thing about Bamboo is that the nibs seem to run out REALLY fast. I don't use one, but everyone I know with a tablet has one, and has that problem. (Despite my KAWAII DESU NE shrimp and avatar, I'm actually an artist and designer, I swear.) I have a few, but I loves my Intuos best~

I THINK the bamboo was supposed to be more like pencil on paper feeling, but it makes the removable nibs run out faster. Just... replace them before they go flat.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

nice! Try opening it on paint and coloring it if you want it to be colored. 

I kept my drawing in progress on a desk and a few minutes later, my fluffy calico cat was sleeping on it. It got crumpled pretty badly, so I'm just going to start on another. I think I'll do a WR.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

jeff721 said:


> Here is a simple vinyl mock up I did in Illustrator. Let me know via PM (include your email address) if you want the AI file to use or the file for the vinyl shop.


Jeff, do you mind if I use the general body shape of your shrimp for my WR drawing? I don't mean copy it and make it WR patterning, I mean draw everything on my own, but follow the same general structure.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

allegoriest said:


> Mr. Shrimpo, if you have photoshop, change the layer to multiply, it should be near the opacity percentage metre. It makes all the white all... transpaerent like.) If you use something like open canvas, it makes EVERYTHING on multiply naturally (at least 1.0 does) and just put a layer beneath and colour.
> 
> 
> As for the tablet, the thing about Bamboo is that the nibs seem to run out REALLY fast. I don't use one, but everyone I know with a tablet has one, and has that problem. (Despite my KAWAII DESU NE shrimp and avatar, I'm actually an artist and designer, I swear.) I have a few, but I loves my Intuos best~
> ...


Mr. Shrimpo. Hahaha, I love it! I tried your advice but it didn't work  I think CS5 just for whatever reason scanned it in as black/white, and now it won't let me get over it. Ugh.

Oh well. I think everyone should call me Mr. Shrimpo now. Or just Adam


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Mr. Shrimpo. Hahaha, I love it! I tried your advice but it didn't work  I think CS5 just for whatever reason scanned it in as black/white, and now it won't let me get over it. Ugh.
> 
> Oh well. I think everyone should call me Mr. Shrimpo now. Or just Adam



Hmm. If it changed the colourmode when you scanned, I think its image > mode, and you can choose RGB or CMYK or whatever. But I don't have CS5. Or any Photoshop on this computer. (I'm seriously too lazy to install.) However, when changing colourmodes, it'll flatten the image if you have any layers. Then do everything from last post.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Jeff, do you mind if I use the general body shape of your shrimp for my WR drawing? I don't mean copy it and make it WR patterning, I mean draw everything on my own, but follow the same general structure.



I don't mind at all.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

i was bored in class =P


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty sweet, HiepSTA! I love it! Nice job.


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

mordalphus said:


>



good gawd, i'm still laughing even after the 7th page..


----------



## EdVanRyzin (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been lurking for years, and i decided to fold some shrimp instead of drawing them.

Proprinqua and a blue pearl?


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

those are awesome. glad to see you stopped lurking and joined the madness!


----------



## EdVanRyzin (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks, and so am I. Sold off all my shrimp in the spring for a security deposit, now I'll be taking everything more seriously this time around with them.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice shrimp oragami!!


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

DetMich said:


> Here's a half completed shrimp I started, it's getting to late to complete it. :icon_frow


Best Shrimp pic yet!!!

i vote Detmich!!

:red_mouth


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

I love it!


DetMich said:


> Here's a half completed shrimp I started, it's getting to late to complete it. :icon_frow


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Golden bee










Rili










RCS










S+ CRS










Blue Tiger shrimp










Not my artwork, but I think they're pretty neat. They're made out of bendy straws. Here's a link on how to make:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPNONrWWi5Q


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are awesome! I'll have to try that. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is some more shrimp art to keep this thread from falling into the abyss 

This was created by me in Photoshop CS5 for the plantedtank.net t-shirt art submissions.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice, Aqua'd!

Also those straw shrimp are amazing. I want them for decorations Lol.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

very cool aqua'd

and sampster, those straw shrimps aren't that hard to do if you're good with your hands, i watched the video and made a few for myself, pretty fun to make


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll have to try it out and if I cant do it I'll come pick some up from you!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

lol, i was actually in san antonio last week. i drove all the way to fintique from austin and picked up 15 CRS for 2.98 each. they were A-S grades but still SO CHEAP!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes fintique always has great deals. Well worth the drive!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> very cool aqua'd
> 
> and sampster, those straw shrimps aren't that hard to do if you're good with your hands, i watched the video and made a few for myself, pretty fun to make


Well let's see some pics of yours!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

not sure if you guys can see this, i pulled it off my facebook page


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

this thread is so coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Look like I have something to do tomorrow.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> not sure if you guys can see this, i pulled it off my facebook page


Whoaa! That's awesome!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Friend made this in Zoology class for extra credit after she missed the question on metamerism on the exam Lol. We know the legs/whiskers etc. arent spot on but she is a really good artist. This took her about 2 minutes.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> not sure if you guys can see this, i pulled it off my facebook page


Dang! That's awesome... teach me how to make it!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

theres a video posted on the previous page


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's my attempt at a straw shrimp:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

those straw shrimps are pretty frigging cool...


----------

